# first impressions of w12gti vs. Arsenal 12



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

ok so these are very initial impressions of the swap. when i bought the jbl it came without some jumpers on the VC coil that allow parallel wiring. it's really weird but these subs have both + leads on one terminal and both - leads on the other as opposed to +/- per terminal. So anyways, had to wire the sub to 12ohms (its dual 6). the arsenal was wired to 8ohms, so immediately i'm thinking i'll have to adjust sub levels.

Well, I fire it up and its there... just as loud as the arsenal. i wont lie, i was pretty surprised since it's probably only getting about 300W. that was a quick disproval of how innefficient this sub is and that it needs X amount of watts for it to really shine. while that may be true, with what its getting now its perfectly filling in the low end. cant wait to power it appropriately.

ok so impressions... definitely lives up to its reputation, it really just melts into the music. sounds fantastic, very smooth and articulate and goes LOW. makes alot of sense since its in a slightly bigger box than recommended, the arsenals 1.3cf sealed enclosure. sounds really good, not like a speaker but... just natural. i'm a little vague but i've only spent 30mins or so with it so far, but i'm pleased


----------



## luvdeftonz (Aug 17, 2005)

I love the gti line of subs (I own the 12" gen 2...when JBL put the max ratings back on the dustcap  ). Puh-lenty of output and does great in ~1.5 ft³ with around 500 watts. Many people seem to think it needs upward of a 1 kw, but it's just not true. 

Very low distortion, great low end extension, and more than enough output for any sane person. It's what I call, "the best, most popular sub nobody has ever heard or owned" (JBL's pricing doesn't help). I'll be waiting for the rest of your review with more power and time spent listening to the sub.


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Steak said:


> bump



Why ?


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Cause we like 2 1/2 year old threads?  :laugh:


----------

